# Critique Daisy's Conformation? Thanks.



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Some of these pictures aren't perfect for critiquing, but hopefully you can give me something. :]

She is a 16 year old AQHA mare, registered name Daisy N Duke, from cutting blood. Daisy N Duke

There's one of her face at the end, just 'cause I think she's pretty. :]

Thanks!

PS - I know she looks a little toed-out in the second picture, but I think her legs are pretty straight... not sure why it looks that way, must have been the way she was standing.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

She is a nice looking girl, i think she looks like a cutting horse lol. She is so cute i love her face and her tail is so nice and thick, how do you do the french braid thing? I have tried and i cant do it to save my life. I also love your barn, very nice stalls, nice setup. Daisy is a nice looking horse.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

The only thing i would say, is maybe a little bit of a long back????? im not that good at critique, i just look at how pretty the horse is lol, so dont take me to go look at pretty horses ill want it lol =)


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

reining girl said:


> She is a nice looking girl, i think she looks like a cutting horse lol. She is so cute i love her face and her tail is so nice and thick, how do you do the french braid thing? I have tried and i cant do it to save my life. I also love your barn, very nice stalls, nice setup. Daisy is a nice looking horse.


Thanks so much. I love her to death. Also, we just built the barn in January. :]

The braid is just a plain French braid, starting at the base of the tail with the little short hairs. It helps if you wet them first. Just just French braid, reaching all the way to the back of the dock do you don't leave any hairs out! :]


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

reining girl said:


> The only thing i would say, is maybe a little bit of a long back????? im not that good at critique, i just look at how pretty the horse is lol, so dont take me to go look at pretty horses ill want it lol =)


She does have a long back, but I like it. Ha ha ha.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol, i try and try to french braid but i just cant do it for some reason lol. Ya i think thats the only thing that sticks out to me, my old horse macho had a long back and i didnt care, made it easier to lay on his back lol =)


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

so, do you do cutting with your horses?


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Daisy was a cutter as a young gun, before I had her, but she injured her knee and became a broodmare. Now she's my girl. I don't cut with her, no. I don't have a clue how to cut cattle. We've messed around with it before, and she sure knows what she's doing, but I don't! Ha ha.

Greta and Blondie have been started in cutting, and have competed at lower levels, and done well. Now they are spending their younger years (they are both 4) learning to be easy trail horses, and then maybe when they get older, I'll send them into bigger competitions. I want them to be well rounded, ha ha, but also do what they love and were bred for. :]


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

She has a bit of a long back, like reining_girl said, and she looks a little posty in he back legs, but otherwise she is a very nice mare and she has a really sweet face!
p.s. i love your barn! i want a barn! lol. where my horses are all we have is paddocks.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you! I have always loved her little feminine face. :]


----------



## Racker (Apr 27, 2009)

I think you have a very nice, healthy looking horse. Enjoy.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you! :]


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

i love her! specially her blood lines! gosh i love cutting...


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks so much. I had no idea she had so many champs in her lines when I bought her - I love surprises. ;]

Ha ha.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Any more critiques? :]


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

LK, I think she's lovely!  Slightly post-legged and longish back, but other than that I can't pick out any flaws! She looks healthy and well-muscled. She has a nice topline and great butt muscle. Her mane and tail look fantastic too. What a lucky girl she is to have a mommy that takes such good care of her! :wink:


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Aw, thank you so much Jubilee! She is my princess - I admit that I spoil her. Lol.

Thanks! :]]


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

LeahKathleen said:


> Aw, thank you so much Jubilee! She is my princess - I admit that I spoil her. Lol.
> 
> Thanks! :]]


Haha, its ok, I'm the same with my horse. We love them too much, we can't help but spoil 'em!


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

I really like her. She has a nice, deep shoulder and a powerful looking chest. Her head seems a _little _big for her frame, but maybe it's just the pictures. And yes, her back is on the longer side, but I don't mind that. My horse has a long back and it makes for a really smooth ride. Oh and did anyone mention how fabulous her tail is?


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Haha, its ok, I'm the same with my horse. We love them too much, we can't help but spoil 'em!





EternalSun said:


> I really like her. She has a nice, deep shoulder and a powerful looking chest. Her head seems a _little _big for her frame, but maybe it's just the pictures. And yes, her back is on the longer side, but I don't mind that. My horse has a long back and it makes for a really smooth ride. Oh and did anyone mention how fabulous her tail is?


Jubilee, I just can't help but spoil her, ha ha. She's just such a princess.

EternalSun, thank you! Her movement is incredibly smooth. Her mane and tail are like that naturally, I actually have to trim her tail monthly to keep it out of the mud, ha ha. :]


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

Lovely face she has! i think shes lovely, but I love long backed horses anyways. lol


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Chuckface said:


> Lovely face she has! i think shes lovely, but I love long backed horses anyways. lol


Thanks! I do too, I never understood why it was a "fault" exactly. :]


----------

